# I'm so darned proud of Casey



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We finally made it into the agility ring today .. Casey was feeling well, his staple has been removed and it wasn't raining. Casey has not been shown in several years for a variety of reasons so I ran him in Novice Preferred for both Standard and Jumpers.

He got 1st place for both classes at the Southern Berkshire GRC trials .. what a good boy !!

And, Faelan was able to play and tug around the grounds and stay quiet in his crate.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations ...well done.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Casey!!!!
Good job to both of you 
You must be so proud!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Casey. Sounds like he made a great comeback after being sidelined for a while.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Casey YOUR the MAN!! Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> We finally made it into the agility ring today .. Casey was feeling well, his staple has been removed and it wasn't raining. Casey has not been shown in several years for a variety of reasons so I ran him in Novice Preferred for both Standard and Jumpers.
> 
> He got 1st place for both classes at the Southern Berkshire GRC trials .. what a good boy !!
> 
> And, Faelan was able to play and tug around the grounds and stay quiet in his crate.


Congrats! We were at Westfield too! So thankful that this years trial was MUCH better weather than the previous 4 years.

Erica


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo, Casey! You're a good boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> Congrats! We were at Westfield too! So thankful that this years trial was MUCH better weather than the previous 4 years.
> 
> Erica


How did you do?

I went up on Sat to work, expecting to be under the tent so was not prepared for all the sunshine .. boy did I get burnt! But the weather did co-operate for sure and the courses were really fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Casey YOUR the MAN!! Great job!!!!!!!


 
Grins - okay were you there too? I think this is what I said to Casey after the jumpers run ; probably kind of loudly along with a little victory dance LOL It was hot enough so I was even singing my 'Casey gets to run' diddle while getting to the gate ..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work, Casey!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome, Casey!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your great runs with Casey and also some good tugging and crate manners with Faelan. Looking forward to hearing more agility stories!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAY CASEY!!!!! lol....nice job! Sounds like he had an eventful weekend after being out for so long! =]


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Way to go, Casey. From another Casey!


----------

